# I am looking for a book on rabbits



## Ninny (Dec 16, 2012)

i am looking for any in depth easy to read books on rabbits especially angoras.    Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Bitterroot (Dec 17, 2012)

Don't know about any for angoras specifically, but the book Rabbit Production is pretty much the rabbit breeder's bible, IMO.  

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1780640110/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_4?ie=UTF8&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
Newest edition, due out in 2013.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 17, 2012)

Bitterroot said:
			
		

> Don't know about any for angoras specifically, but the book Rabbit Production is pretty much the rabbit breeder's bible, IMO.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1780640110/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_4?ie=UTF8&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> Newest edition, due out in 2013.


Is that the normal price?  $61.00   That seems really expensive.


----------



## bigmike (Dec 17, 2012)

If you have a Tractor Supply close go and check out there book section...I was in ours about a week ago and they had several different books about raising rabbits....Also check out Amazon..They have a lot of books for raising rabbits including "Raising Rabbits for Dummies" "Your Rabbit; A kids guide to raising and showing rabbits" and many more.....And if you are willing to buy used some of them are very inexpensive...................Mike


----------



## brentr (Dec 17, 2012)

bigmike said:
			
		

> If you have a Tractor Supply close go and check out there book section...I was in ours about a week ago and they had several different books about raising rabbits....Also check out Amazon..They have a lot of books for raising rabbits including "Raising Rabbits for Dummies" "Your Rabbit; A kids guide to raising and showing rabbits" and many more.....And if you are willing to buy used some of them are very inexpensive...................Mike


And TSC usually has Storey's Guide to Raising Rabbits, which is a mainstay title as well.  There are multiple Storey Guides - rabbits, goats, cattle, etc.


----------



## Gagroundhog (Dec 17, 2012)

Of my books "Rabbit Production" had the biggest section on angoras. Chapter 14 covers wool growth, grooming, plucking, shearing or clipping, care of sheared or clipped rabbits and pics just  to highlight some of that chapter. I got my copy in the '80's. Maybe you could google it and find a used copy somewhere or maybe the library has a copy. However if you live in the boonies like me the library may have hunt one down from another library and may take some time to get it but it'll save you money in the long run to get it and read it first. Also there may be old articles in old issues of Countryside, Hobby Farms or Mother Earth News. I'm not that young and new to computers, I don't have a clue how to research that but I thought I'd suggest it.  Thought maybe someone might remember an article they saw somewhere.


----------



## Bitterroot (Dec 17, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Bitterroot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, and it's worth every penny.

The current copy I have is one from the eighties, and I got it used for $20 I believe.  I just linked the new one because it's going to have the most up-to-date info in it.


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 17, 2012)

Another place online you can get cheap books is www.half.com. It's affiliated with ebay. I've gotten textbooks, children's book and other media items off there for cheap prices.


----------



## Lupa Duende (Dec 18, 2012)

Does your nearest university have an Extension Programme? Cornell University has an extension program that realy engages with the upstate NY community..., and is even willing to help the odd immigrant!

Check online and the extension agrarian sector of your state university with probably have a plethora of information on livestock housing, management, and so forth, much of which wil be in downloadable format.


----------



## Ninny (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks everyone!!!!


----------



## BYJR1434 (Jan 18, 2013)

i have an ebook thats great give me your email and i can send it to you if you want


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Feb 5, 2013)

Did you ever find your book?

Storey' Guide to Raising Rabbits is the best general book out there.  You can find it on Amazon.com or at Tractor Supply Co.

However, you might want to consider joining the American Rabbit Breeders Association (ARBA - the AKC of the rabbit world).  For $20 you get membership, Domestic Rabbits quarterly magazine (well worth the cost of membership alone), and the ARBA official guidebook - Raising Better Rabbits & Cavies.  www.arba.net

If you also join the National Angora Rabbit Breeders Club (ARBA Angora charter club) you get their Angora guidebook.  Membership is only $10.  You might want to contact their secretary to find what topics are covered in the book.  http://nationalangorarabbitbreeders.com/ 

P.S. Their website has several Angora articles that you might find helpful.

So, for $30, you could get a good rabbit book, an Angora guidebook, an excellent magazine, membership to two national rabbit organizations, and access to very good resources.

On a side note, the Northern California Angora Guild has a fun photo blog you might enjoy.  http://ncag.blogspot.com/

I hope you can find this helpful somehow.  In any case, I hope you find the book you are looking for.  Good luck.


----------

